# Intel DG43NB & 82567V Ethernet Controller



## pasha (Nov 18, 2008)

A few days ago i have bought a mothrboard Intel DG43NB. FreeBSD 7.0 don't find ethernet controller (82567V) on this motherboard.
Is it supported by FreeBSD?


----------



## DimMan (Nov 28, 2008)

Update sources via cvsup (RELENG_7) and insert in config this string:

device em

this device found in 7.1-prerelease as em0


----------



## Jeremyvanr (Mar 13, 2009)

*Intel DG43NB*

Hi I saw there were no reply to this issue and was wondering if someone got a fix for this specific network card. I'm using Freebsd 6 and have the same problem with the onboard network card.

Kind regards
Jeremy


----------



## Jeremyvanr (Mar 13, 2009)

*Intel DG43NB*

I meant if this actually worked for "pasha" coz it didn't for me.

Thanks


----------



## pasha (Apr 20, 2009)

you can download driver from intel site. i found it here: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17509 (em-6.9.8.tar.gz).
it works fine.


----------



## Jeremyvanr (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Pasha I'll try this.


----------

